# Hide my IP



## Zquirrel (Dec 10, 2006)

Good time of the day, all!:wave: 

I have a simple question: from where I can get the most secure, free and really good IP hiding program? I'm a beginner in PC security (in Macs you didn't have to care about it a lot), and thus I would like to be really secure.

Thank you all in advance.
/Zquirrel.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i'm not sure it's my place in the security forums but u can try Hide IP Platinum.

Hide IP only works with Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox Opera , Netscape and Maxthon.

I've personally had decent results with this software. often times for me it reported my ip showing up as being somewhere in Asia or Europe, when i personally live in Maine, USA. after configuration going to the sites: http://www.cmyip.com and http://www.whatismyip.org show my IP as being from that location Hide IP Platinum says my IP is "located". perhaps one of the CompSec team could confirm or suggest another piece of software.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Look at TOR, it's the same thing for free. :smile:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Torrify
http://www.torrify.com/


----------



## Zquirrel (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello!
Thank you all for concise and informational replies. I appreciate your help and time. 

/Zquirrel.


----------

